# wondering about my nutes



## biggreen420

hello everyone
this is my first time posting on a forum but i hope that someone can help me.  I am trying to grow hydroponically for the first time and im using a 2 part nutrition solution called SVA and SVB for my 3 plants. Does anyone have any experience with this kind? Also is there any tips that you can give a first time hydro grower?
Please help!!!


----------



## POTUS

The SV-part A and SV-part B are probably vegging and flowering mixes.

Can you tell us who makes them?

What type of Hydroponics are you using?


----------



## Kupunakane

First things first,
  Welcome to the site biggreen420. We do hope you will enjoy yourself here.
POTUS is certainly someone to talk with about hydro. Myself I am soil, and soon enough will be macro nutrient, Ha-Ha dust to dust ya know ?
 Peruse through the rules of the site, they are few and easy to go with, kinda helps us keep our focus if that's possible. LOL
  Bring a good sense of the Ha-Ha with you and we'll burn one in your honor friend.
 :48:
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## biggreen420

the nutrients i am using come in 2 2-part solutions. SVA and SVB are Veg nutrients and SBA and SBB are Bloom nutrients. i was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with this particular brand named "Super Nutrients".  My system is a homemade DWC with 3 plants.  Any advice?


----------



## POTUS

biggreen420 said:
			
		

> the nutrients i am using come in 2 2-part solutions. SVA and SVB are Veg nutrients and SBA and SBB are Bloom nutrients. i was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with this particular brand named "Super Nutrients". My system is a homemade DWC with 3 plants. Any advice?


 
Since you say your "using" the nutes, I'll take that to mean you already have a crop going.

If you describe your entire system to us, maybe we can see if there is anything we see that you missed.

Lights? Size of grow area? Type of plants? Media in your net baskets? Distance of lights from plant canopy? Age and size of plants?


----------



## gangalama

I`m pretty sure I use these, check my grow and let me know if its the one. I cant repost the pic!!


----------



## biggreen420

yes i already have 3 plants going but im not sure of the strain or anything becase a buddy of mine got me the seeds.  Where i live its impossible to buy anything other than reggie or low quality mids.   

I have them in a big rubbermaid container with a airpump and airstone.  The media in the baskets is the clay balls. the baskets are only about 3 inches wide, will that give me problems down the road?  

They are on a peice of floating styrofoam with the lights about 4 inches above the tips.  I have four cool white flourescent lights and a 3 foot long "grow light" from walmart.

My grow area is only about 3 feet by 4 feet cuz of the whole landlord thing...  im gonna try to figure out how to put pics on here tomorrow so i can show you what im talking about


----------



## POTUS

biggreen420 said:
			
		

> The media in the baskets is the clay balls. the baskets are only about 3 inches wide, will that give me problems down the road?
> 
> They are on a piece of floating Styrofoam with the lights about 4 inches above the tips. I have four cool white fluorescent lights and a 3 foot long "grow light" from walmart.
> 
> My grow area is only about 3 feet by 4 feet...


 
The 3" baskets will do fine.

Make sure that absolutely NO light can hit the water in the reservoir. If it does, you'll have algae growth like crazy that will eat your nutes, throw off your ph and cause you a lot of problems.

A 3x4 area is 12 square feet. You'll need a minimum of 36,000 lumens or at best, 60,000 lumens to provide the right amount of light to your area.

You need to figure out how many lumens you have now. If you post the bulb numbers that are printed on the bulbs, I can look them up for you.

Just tell me how many of each bulb number you have.


----------



## luke

okay if your doin hydro make sure ur resevoir light seal use electric tape or duck tape to make sure light doesnt get in .dont feed it nutes the first week or 2 strait water plants are to week dont atke any chance for nute burn i fucked up this grow because my hps light was to close just installed a cool tube but the cool tube wasnt full proof so i installed plexi glass now my  plants dont feel the heat at all if they do feels like morning heat in the country of just waking up to a sunny bright spring day 
1.check ph 
2.3 drops of poroxide per gallon 
3.1 drop per gallon superthive per week 
4.no nutes for first 2 weeks or growth may need some after the first week depending strain 
5. 18 -24 hour lighting for veg or 24 hours non stop grows plants faster but may stress them a bit flower 12/12 last 2 weeks can go 14/10 last two weeks only 
6.top the plants 1 week into flowering if you want bigger buds if t his is ur first time like u say dont do it unless ur fimilar dont want you to chop ur plants 
7.keep temps to 78-85 if possible dont get scared if they reach 90 plants can survive harsh temps but will die if left in those temps to long they will actually bleach turn yellow if the light to close plus if they turn yellow you may  be lacking nutes superthive will save that grow your plant new roots so the damaged ones can recover ps. ur plants wont die from 90 they can with stand any temp outside in the summer so just think of that but u dont wanna even get high temps lower the temps higher the yeild plants feel much at ease

good stuff to use for faster growth and bigger buds
brewed yeast pack from acohol site it a  alternate to co2 yeast makes co2 when sugar is added 
big bud bud booster 
superthive 
tips good luck nobody  gets it right the first time even after 10 grows planst have 100 of deseases sme are imune to them just get better in grow design better grow rooms so it wont be much of a problem wacth oout for heat heat will cause algea superthive only thing that can save algea plants good luck


----------



## biggreen420

the attachments have a pic of my homemade system.  The light actually can get to the water rather easily but i dont know how to fix it because i still have to take the platform off to change the nutrient solution...

there is also a pic of the medium with some white stuff on it that wasnt there before.  does anyone know what this is and i figure its bad because it wasnt there before.


----------



## biggreen420

POTUS said:
			
		

> You need to figure out how many lumens you have now. If you post the bulb numbers that are printed on the bulbs, I can look them up for you.
> 
> Just tell me how many of each bulb number you have.


 
thanks POTUS ill check the numbers and get back to you on that soon


----------



## biggreen420

luke said:
			
		

> 6.top the plants 1 week into flowering if you want bigger buds if t his is ur first time like u say dont do it unless ur fimilar dont want you to chop ur plants


 
I have grown in soil before but i didnt top them so this would be my first time doing it. is the payoff at the end worth the danger that i might screw them up? if so, what is the best way to do it?


----------



## biggreen420

POTUS said:
			
		

> You need to figure out how many lumens you have now. If you post the bulb numbers that are printed on the bulbs, I can look them up for you.
> 
> .


 

The numbers on the cool white flourescent lights are (UL# E170906) 
i have four of them and the brand name is FEIT electric 

The other 1 "grow light" i have is a "lights of America" brand and the numbers on it are F17T8/GL (RB17T8GL)


----------



## gangalama

biggreen420 said:
			
		

> the attachments have a pic of my homemade system. The light actually can get to the water rather easily but i dont know how to fix it because i still have to take the platform off to change the nutrient solution...
> 
> there is also a pic of the medium with some white stuff on it that wasnt there before. does anyone know what this is and i figure its bad because it wasnt there before.


 
Thats salt build up. I use these foods too. they work great but cause a white salty buildup when the solution dries up. Just flush periodically


----------



## POTUS

The numbers on the cool white flourescent lights are (UL# E170906) 
i have four of them and the brand name is FEIT electric 

*Wattage 15 *
*Lumens   800*


The other 1 "grow light" i have is a "lights of America" brand and the numbers on it are F17T8/GL (RB17T8GL)[/quote]

*Wattage 17 *
*Lumens   1093*


----------



## biggreen420

POTUS said:
			
		

> The numbers on the cool white flourescent lights are (UL# E170906)
> i have four of them and the brand name is FEIT electric
> 
> *Wattage 15 *
> *Lumens 800*
> 
> 
> The other 1 "grow light" i have is a "lights of America" brand and the numbers on it are F17T8/GL (RB17T8GL)


 
*Wattage 17 *
*Lumens 1093*[/quote]

so that doesnt sound like enough lumens...
will that hurt my grow?


----------



## POTUS

biggreen420 said:
			
		

> *Wattage 17 *
> *Lumens 1093*


 
so that doesnt sound like enough lumens...
will that hurt my grow?[/quote]

You need to calculate how much square footage you have to cover at a minimum of 3,000 lumens per/square foot.

5,000 makes your plants grow way better.


----------

